# Europe timeshare for College student



## Fletcher921 (Mar 22, 2009)

We have a few weeks on the books deposited with Interval and I am trying to figure out where might be a good spot to book a week for our college age son this December/January.

He will finish school in Amsterdam mid December and will have about 3 weeks to spend in Europe before returning back to the states.  I am looking for suggestions for a timeshare that is in a lively area with access to nightlife of some kind - easy access to transportation would be great - he will probobly have some sort of railpass or ??  Most of the places that look great to me seem to be way off the beaten path.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Janie (Mar 22, 2009)

What a nice Mom you are!  You're right that a lot of timeshares are kind of remote and Dec/Jan would be off-season for most places in Europe.

A couple of thoughts:

It seems fairly easy to get Paris timeshares through II; have you checked to see if anything is available there?

Does he ski?  The major ski areas in Europe have a lot of nightlife going during the ski season.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 23, 2009)

The only Paris Timeshare i can see is the one near Disney - I think that's pretty far out, yes?

Anyone know which European resorts are at snowboarding areas?


----------



## optimist (Mar 23, 2009)

*centrally located*

The two that are in the middle of the city are in Prague and in Vienna.  Either one would be a nice base to visit the area but too far for France and Italy. 
Is your son over 21? I think they all have a minimum age requirement for check in.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 23, 2009)

*Spain & Switzerland*

The Costa del Sol area (Malaga/Marbella) should have lively nitelife.  At that time of year Alpine ski areas should also have lots of apres ski action, and there are lots of resorts in the mountains of Italy, Austria and France, too.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, our son is 21 now and will turn 22 while there.

I looked at the Marriott Marbella but kind of dismissed it thinking it was too far out.  I would just love him NOT too have the need for a car.  Something that offered shuttle service to/from town might be workable.

And - any specifics on any of the ski resorts?  We are so used to the easy access to ski-in/ski-out resorts here - is that the norm (or even an option) there??

Thank you,


----------



## Janie (Mar 23, 2009)

There is an II week in Paris available for next December:  Based on the resorts you own, I'm guessing you can't see it due to VEP.  (I can see it with a standard Cape Cod resort).   

But check Getaways in II:  There are dozens and dozens of Paris weeks available for the coming year.  Some of them are probably less expensive than an exchange would be.

There are nice some Austria and Switzerland ski weeks available in your time frame, but again you may not see all of them due to VEP.  I'm seeing Bad Gastein, Maria Alm, and Zell am See in Austria and Morschach in Switzerland for next December.   I'm sure all these resorts would have snowboarding too but you could easily find out by googling.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just booked a three bedroom at Marriott Marbella for January 2-9, 2010 for him - using our one bedroom Sedona place!  Very happy - now I want to join him...


----------

